# Pipestone Hay and Straw Auction



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Pipestone Hay and Straw Auction - Tuesday, Sep 09, 2008
Pipestone, Minnesota

All prices dollars per ton, except straw, dollars per bale.

Receipts: 30 Loads Week Ago: 31 Loads Year Ago: 20 Loads

One load Small Squares equals approximately 5 tons;
Large Squares and Large Rounds range from 10-25 tons per load.

All classes sold steady.

Alfalfa: Small Squares, 1 load: Good 97.50. Large
Squares, 1 load: Premium 145.00. Large Rounds, 5 loads:
Premium 120.00-140.00, Good 95.00.

Mixed Alfalfa/Grass: Large Rounds, 3 loads: Premium
120.00, Good 102.50.

Grass: Small Squares, 3 loads: Good 82.50, Fair 62.50-
72.50. Large Rounds, 7 loads: Premium 110.00, Fair 67.50-
77.50.

Bedding: Small Squares, 5 loads: 2.00-2.20 per bale.
Large Rounds, 5 loads: 25.00-31.00 per bale.

Source: USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-338-4061
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/SF_GR314.txt


----------

